# best carving bar and chain



## Waldhof (May 8, 2014)

Still haven't decided which saw but it will be either a Stihl 171 or 192. The new question is should I plump for Stihl's carving bar and chain or seek others? If another which and how hard is it to adapt one to the saws mentioned above?

Thanks!

George


----------



## fatgraderman (May 8, 2014)

I have a couple of Stihl bars and a Cannon. In the small size all the aftermarket bars are pretty universal so you'll have your choice of them all. Some you can get for Picco chain if you wish, the rest .050 chain. I have two with .25 chain for the smallest nose bars (8mm and 10mm). Used to be they didn't recommend Picco on anything smaller than 12mm (quarter tip) but I'm sure Stihl offers their newest bar in .043 (picco mini). 0.25 spur gears for either saw are $25-30 and are a cinch on the 171 to change. A little harder on the 192 because the clutch/brake are outboard. In 0.25 chain there is an actual carving chain in Stihl- not sure about the others. It helps when plunge cutting- the cutters are shorter so the backside of the cutter isn't pushing against the cut on tight nose bars. I've altered other chains by backcutting the back of the chisel and it helped but might have caused a little vibration because I didn't get them accurate enough. I really like the Cannon bar but they are pricey as well and it doesn't seem to flow oil as well. I'm sure the Oregon sculpter and some of the others are good as well. I know of a few guys with old bars, old chains and old saws that have turned out a lot nicer stuff then I have with my newer stuff. Sorry for the long winded answer.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 9, 2014)

For carving with a top handle I prefer a ms150 over a 191 and even a 200t. My go too saw for carving is a ms230 the rear handle gives you a bit more control if you are starting out . My 230 has a quarter tip and I run 050 pico I did trim the back of the cutter with the grinder and that helped a lot. 1/4 on the dime tip on the 150. You will find the 1/4 chain a bit more pricey. I'm mediocre at best at carving. To be honest if just starting I would stick with the 3/8 picco and avoided the conversion cheaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldhof (May 9, 2014)

I'll have to check out that picco thing. I'm strictly going with rear handled saws - that's what I'm used to and it seems to give more control across the board. The question is between the 171 and 192 Stihl, but that's another thread. 

Very interesting about the bars. Sounds like there's not much difference. I've never used anything on my 036 but a Stihl bar and been quite happy with it (and the chains).

If I could only afford one bar, would the quarter tip be the more versatile of the two?

Thanks!

George


----------



## fatgraderman (May 9, 2014)

Both saws you're looking at will come with 3/8picco (0.43 width). If you get them with 12" bar they come with, you might like to carve with that a bit. A 10 or 12" sculpter bar from Oregon in quarter tip(12mm) and 3/8 picco(that bar will require 050 width chain) will carve fairly well. For highly detailed stuff you do need 1/4 chain and dime tip bar though. But both the arborist bars the saws come with and the quarter tip bars will be a treat compared to what you've handled so far.


----------



## oldboy (May 11, 2014)

I have a 192 with a dime tip and really like it, but I also really like my echo cs 400 with a quarter tip. I'd reccomend getting a bigger quarter tip saw first (if you don't already have one), then buying a dime tip detail saw. I hear the ms 171 saws are much less durable than the 192s.


----------



## Waldhof (May 11, 2014)

Thanks - very helpful.


----------

